# Topics > AI in car and transport > Carpool >  Ride-sharing app and service tap, Via Transportation, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Via Transportation, Inc.

ridewithvia.com/solutions

----------


## Airicist

How to successfully launch and grow an on-demand transportation service

Mar 25, 2020




> As cities around the world look to implement demand responsive transport solutions — also known as microtransit — Episode II of Via’s webinar series will focus on how to launch, promote, and grow a successful on-demand service, using data and continuously adjusting service KPIs (Key Performance Indicators) to meet commuters’ needs.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Via raises $200 million to optimize ride-sharing routes with AI"

by Kyle Wiggers
March 30, 2020

----------

